# Home defense ammo, which one?



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I asked the same question in the 1911 room. I am still a bit confused on which is a good JHP to have for home defense. The grain, jacket, +P, name-brand or exotic, it's all a bit much. I'm sure bad guys can't tell the difference in what's being fired at them, but what is the must have ammo for HD? I'm looking for 45ACP,9mm,and 357. The more info the better, thanks.:smt076


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What it all boils down to is what works best in your pistol and what you can hit the best with on follow up shots. Once you find a round that your pistol will work flawlessly with then find you a cheaper ammo with the same weight bullet and practice with that. That where reloading comes into play. Don't worry yourself about all that +P and +P+ stuff. A regular old 230gr ball ammo put many BGs in a dirt overcoat. Good luck.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Best Ammo for self defense*

Here is a site that I keep in my "Favorites" list. Maybe this will help. http://www.survivalprimer.com/PaulsGuns/Ammo_Self_Defense_Firearm.htm 
Enjoy.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

.45 ACP Remington 185gr +P Golden Saber Brass JHP
.45 ACP Federal Hydra-Shok JHP 230gr
.45 ACP Remington Gold Sabre JHP 230gr 

9mm Winchester 147gr Supreme SXT JHP
9mm Cor-Bon +P JHP 115gr

.357 Magnum Remington JHP 125gr

Any of these should server you well.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

People devote way too much mental energy to the minutiae of ammo selection. Find a premium JHP that works reliably in your gun (test it). Then concentrate on good training and practice, which will be far more important in a fight than a 30fps difference in velocity or a 10gr variation in bullet weight.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree with Mike. Find a round that you like and that works well in your gun. Be carefull in choosing one that is overly expensive, as you should shoot your carry ammo on a regular basis.

I went shooting with a friend once. I arrived and he was set up. He rushed me into my hearing protection and had me shoot an unknown scenario from the holster I was using with the ammo in the gun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> I went shooting with a friend once. I arrived and he was set up. He rushed me into my hearing protection and had me shoot an unknown scenario from the holster I was using with the ammo in the gun.


I can't remember if your pistol worked or not. But regardless, you are the best malfunction-clearer I have ever seen. Like a blur you are!


----------

